
Donald Trump and the Coming Fall of American Empire - georgecmu
https://theintercept.com/2017/07/22/donald-trump-and-the-coming-fall-of-american-empire/
======
meri_dian
Quite the exaggeration. Yes Trump is causing instability, but a massive amount
of US cultural influence on the world stems from private enterprises operating
from within the US. Public sector chaos in the US isn't really having a
significant effect on US private sector dynamism.

Where Trump does impact US influence in the world and benefit China is through
changing global attitudes on democracy. As US democracy allowed Trump to come
to power - and thus caused the instability we're seeing - people are more
likely to question the viability or value of democracy now than in an era in
which the US government was operating more effectively.

Chinese citizens are taking notice, and the Chinese Communist Party is
obviously taking full advantage of the situation. The CCP can use the current
debacle in the US and the relative (outward appearing) efficiency of a CCP
dominated China as evidence for why democratic revolution in China would be
unwise.

